

Former Googlers announce new Beep audio streamer that connects to any speaker - agnuku
http://www.techspot.com/news/55585-former-googlers-announce-new-beep-audio-streaming-device-that-connects-to-any-speaker.html

======
voltagex_
>We’re shipping to the US only for now.

Sigh.

